# Smoked Crab Legs



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 19, 2017)

Went and got me 5lbs of crab legs. Gonna smoke them at 250° on the wood pellet grill for around 30min brushing melted garlic butter on every 10min. Along with jumbo grilled shrimp and a loaded baked potato!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2017)

Crack the shells lengthwise or pretty much only the shells will be buttered and smoked. You will taste it but mostly what you are kicking off your fingers...JJ


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 19, 2017)

The video/instructions I seen Malcom Reed post I didnt see anything about cracking the shells?


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 19, 2017)

sportsbeerfood said:


> The video/instructions I seen Malcom Reed post I didnt see anything about cracking the shells?


You really think smoke can penetrate the hard shell?


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really but Ive never cracked the shells precook.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> You really think smoke can penetrate the hard shell?


Or butter?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

Assuming these are king crab or opillio or snow crab, the legs are pre-cooked. Your best best is to open them up like JJ mentioned. We usually pull off one side of the shell, heat on the grill half shell style.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Assuming these are king crab or opillio or snow crab, the legs are pre-cooked. Your best best is to open them up like JJ mentioned. We usually pull off one side of the shell, heat on the grill half shell style.


Agreed.  Only time smoke and butter would work without opening them up is if soft-shell crab is in play, where it's consumed entirely.  Exoskeletons such as kings or opies are not porous at all, thus impenetrable by smoke, butter, etc.


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 19, 2017)

20170319_142917.jpg



__ sportsbeerfood
__ Mar 19, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

sportsbeerfood said:


> 20170319_142917.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opies.


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 19, 2017)

Not very happy. Just opened the box and all the clusters and legs are all in pieces


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never bought crabs that came in a box


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 20, 2017)

sportsbeerfood said:


> Not very happy. Just opened the box and all the clusters and legs are all in pieces



Just return it and tell them "NOT acceptable"

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Mar 20, 2017)

I process a lot of crab each year and would never consider smoking any if it's still in the hard shell.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 21, 2017)

Smoked Crab Legs? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 sounds interesting and I would be curious to give it a whirl myself. I have spent a fair amount of time in Alaska and yes have had the opportunity a few times to put the hurt on eating my fill of King Crab Legs. The only thing I found better, were Jumbo King Crab Legs! LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would most definitely take the meat out of the shells first before attempting to try smoking it in the shell. Yes it's precooked so for the most part it should hold together fairly well in larger pieces.

I like to cut open my King Crab and even smaller snow crab legs with a heavy duty kitchen shears, makes the job of trying to get to the meat on those little sucks some much easier and quicker! Slice the leg right up the side and split it open and pull out your little chunk of crab meat, Done Deal!  

I think I would only go with a light cold smoke flavor over a heavy hot smoke, Just because King Crab has it's awesome taste. I would just want to add a hint of smoke favor over trying to ruin it with a heavy smoke flavor. That's just my take on it and I know everyone is different.

I have personally smoked fresh Alaskan Razor Clams and they were awesome with the use of native Alder Wood. I did brine my clam meat first before cold smoking them, so I would have to guess King Crab Legs would also taste great with Alder wood smoke flavor added also.


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 21, 2017)

Try boiling fresh crabs in water with smoked salts


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> Try boiling fresh crabs in water with smoked salts



What ever smoke flavor was not diluted would likely evaporate with the steam. I add Liquid Smoke to the kids fave BBQ Sauce as they put it on everything. As it simmers, you can smell Hickory all over the house. Pretty volitile stuff...JJ


----------

